# Latex/pooltoy fursonas :3



## NoahGryphon (Feb 5, 2018)

Im just wondering what you think of fursonas made out of living latex or living pooltoys :3 . Im a latex gryphon~





Also you can ask me any questions about what its like being made of latex if your wondering ;3


----------



## Dongding (Feb 5, 2018)

Lol. You guys are cool.


----------



## Simo (Feb 5, 2018)

NoahGryphon said:


> Im just wondering what you think of fursonas made out of living latex or living pooltoys :3 . Im a latex gryphon~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there!

Curious you should ask! I've used this concept in quite a few RPs, though for the most part, I have been into latex/rubber in terms of being encased in it. I started out in the fandom as a rubber-pup, with a Husky/Malamute suit. And so I consider myself a rubberfur, as I love the feel and look of the material, and plan a custom latex skunk suit, as soon as I can afford one! (Also, much easier to clean than fur...Imagine those dry-cleaning bills!!!!) I like both the form-fitting sort, as well as ones that are either partially/fully inflatable, the skunk suit will probably be form fitting, with an inflatable tail, for shape, and head. 

I would like a fursuit for cons and such, but as the inside feels like a burlap bag, latex has always been more appealing to me, and feels more transformative, smooth, nice, and relaxing...among other things : P  

But there's a few of us about; there's also @MummyLover , who posts here. Seems to be gaining in popularity, but still seems relatively obscure.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 6, 2018)

Latex seems interesting. I've never worn it but I'll give anything a shot once.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 6, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Latex seems interesting. I've never worn it but I'll give anything a shot once.


It's an interesting feeling once it's warmed up on you.  People describe it as a second skin, which is pretty accurate IMO.  Plus it's all shiny and stuff, so can look amazing and really bring out the definition in your shape with all the reflections etc.  Word of warning though.  It will make you feel self conscious about the state of your body unless you exercise regularly.  It's a bit unforgiving on hiding your love handles


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 6, 2018)

Definitely not for me, I get claustrophobic if a shirt is a little bit tight, I wear clothes that are loose, and hoodies that are a size to big. Skin tight is just a huge nope for me, not even with "skinny" jeans


----------



## NoahGryphon (Feb 6, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Definitely not for me, I get claustrophobic if a shirt is a little bit tight, I wear clothes that are loose, and hoodies that are a size to big. Skin tight is just a huge nope for me, not even with "skinny" jeans



You could get a rubber friend to go on you as a hoodie for a while  then you might not mind the tightness


----------



## NoahGryphon (Feb 9, 2018)

squeaky bump


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm open to tryin anything pretty much, if only once or twice just to experiment.


----------

